# SAT5



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

san antonio flex warehous. 

So i been flexing for a little over a month now and have always picked up blocks that end at 2pm the latest. And have always been loading my car 15min before block starts. This is the 2nd block i pick up thats in the evening. Starts at 5pm its 4:59p and no body had been let in. The first time i picked up a 5pm block was a saturday. I showed up at 515pm and the line was out to the street. I turned around and went home. I cant do that now. Ugh would hate to be stuck delivering past dark. 

Anyone else work out of sat5. Are the 5pm blocks always like this?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Are the same day delivery for it says SAME on the label?

If so sometimes they're delayed sorting them because the truck is coming in late or they're slow warehouse workers


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Are the same day delivery for it says SAME on the label?
> 
> If so sometimes they're delayed sorting them because the truck is coming in late or they're slow warehouse workers


No idea. Still waiting in the car line to be allowed into the bay. We are all still waiting.

Wow this is annoying. Its 515pm and the 430block drivers are JUST now allowed into the bays. Wak!

I definitely better get compensated if i ended up delivering past 8p which is when my block ends.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> No idea. Still waiting in the car line to be allowed into the bay. We are all still waiting.
> 
> Wow this is annoying. Its 515pm and the 430block drivers are JUST now allowed into the bays. Wak!
> 
> I definitely better get compensated if i ended up delivering past 8p which is when my block ends.


You probably get less than 20 packages


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> I definitely better get compensated if i ended up delivering past 8p which is when my block ends.


Lol. Keep dreaming. Maybe Amazon should ask for some money back if you happen to finish early.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Lol. Keep dreaming. Maybe Amazon should ask for some money back if you happen to finish early.


Nope already spent


----------



## Magik0722 (Jun 5, 2016)

It's not common but its not uncommon. It seems to happen all together for a week where it's like that at sat5. Then it goes back to smoothly letting people in on time.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Lol. Keep dreaming. Maybe Amazon should ask for some money back if you happen to finish early.


That's not how contracting works... Do you ask an electrician for money back if he/she finishes the job earlier then quoted? idiot


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> That's not how contracting works... Do you ask an electrician for money back if he/she finishes the job earlier then quoted? idiot


Do I ask for more money if I drag my feet as an electrician doing the quoted job?


----------



## Ng107 (Jun 22, 2017)

The problem is they cant call us up and tell is to show up a half hour or an hour lateer. The San Marcos warehouse had an output over 7,000,000 packages /day to places all over America. The amount of pax that come to SAT5 isnt even 1% of that. Think they care?? If you dont like it dont grab the shifts, but I can giarantee you one thing, they will be late over and over and overagain, so just get used to it.


----------

